# Walleye jigging cedar point



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Caught 25 walleye jigging today north of cedar point, 43 fow, had a 10.5, 9, and couple 8s, plus a bunch of eaters. Kept 5, waiting for the big one.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Look like fun.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

That looks like "Easy" fishing. Got to be fun jigging them up!


----------



## Fishface23 (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice Job !!! what were you jigging with?


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

That's fun, jigging them up is my favorite!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

looks like a perch vibe and rapala maybe? jigin is also my favorite


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Were you by yourself? Just trying to understand why you caught 25 and only kept 5. And were you jigging right on the bottom? That would be a very fun day.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey way to go, you were right on about what you told me about jigging over there, nice meeting you Monday at Huron ramp. Love the pics & love jigging those eyes, Clair


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Bluewalleye said:


> Were you by yourself? Just trying to understand why you caught 25 and only kept 5. And were you jigging right on the bottom? That would be a very fun day.


I am in the fall brawl, and keeping 1 spot open for that big fish.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Fishtracker1 said:


> Hey way to go, you were right on about what you told me about jigging over there, nice meeting you Monday at Huron ramp. Love the pics & love jigging those eyes, Clair


It was nice talking to you as well. I love jigging those walleye.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hope you understand, usually no ice there , Darn it !! Nice job, cant wait myself..


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Awesome job! Love jigging them up!


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

Agree..jigging is the way to go...hope you get that big'un


----------



## Hoosier77 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Much better than dragging them around with the boat. Great job.*


----------



## Seanhenry (Jan 23, 2017)

I jig fish the same area Friday Saturday and Sunday limited out on Friday perch vibe


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Sorry guys I'm not real familiar with the western basin but is this the same Cedar Point as the amusement park? Thanks


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

yes


----------



## william Edester (Dec 14, 2017)

B Ron 11 said:


> Look like fun.





B Ron 11 said:


> Look like fun.





FarmerChris said:


> yes


is there any place you can jig up there with out a boat? I am in franklin ohio. Thank you


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Hoosier77 said:


> *Much better than dragging them around with the boat. Great job.*


 Amen That Is why I do what I do !


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

william Edester said:


> is there any place you can jig up there with out a boat? I am in franklin ohio. Thank you


you can jig from piers and rocks,and cast vibe.
you are limited,the eyes has to come to you.
with boat you can find eyes and jig for them.
it is possible to get them from shore.
you have to put time in.


----------



## william Edester (Dec 14, 2017)

I gave my big boat to my son in the military and in another state, I only have a 19 ft bass boat and lake erie is not a place i want to put it in.


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Jun 6, 2006)

Wonderful news to hear! Great fishing!


----------



## Andy knapp (Apr 24, 2017)

Got me excited. Then I realized this is from Dec 1st?? Woops


----------

